# Heartbroken I had to let my Sweet Bridgett go



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry. I know you did what was best Bridgett, she is running with all the other dogs that are the bridge waiting for their people to come.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Bridgett. I just recently came across this quote--know that Bridgett will always be with you wherever you go.

_But I know she is coming close to the time where she will stop being a dog, and she will be part of everything. She will be in the wind, and in the soil, and in the snow, and in me, wherever I go. 

--Fiona Apple_


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Bridgett!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridgett*

Rest in peace, sweet Bridgett.
I am sure she has met my Smooch and Snobear by now and they are romping and playing. I am so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Rip sweet Bridget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridget*

I am so very sorry about Bridgett!
I put Bridgett on the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-2.html#post1962585


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry:'(

One thing that I have learned is that the spirit never wants to leave. It is only the body that starts to break down. Apparently only 2% of dogs die in their sleep. I had to ask myself just as you must have, what you would want at the end of your life and if you would want to continue on in her state. I can only hope that some kind soul will give me an overdose of something if I am in that situation at the end of my life. 

There is only so much that they should have to endure for us before enjoying the glorious rewards of heaven for a life well lived. You need to give yourself permission to feel good and proud because you have given her all of the best gifts she could have ever asked of you. The grief and emptiness is inevitable especially after nursing her for so long as it is the price we pay for being blessed with such a wonderful soul in our lives.

I wish you all the very best with your healing.


----------



## carlswans (Jan 6, 2013)

My heart goes out to you, as I lost my treasured companion of 17 years just two years ago. It has taken time to heal, but this coming Tuesday I will be picking up an 8 week old Golden. Treasure your memories! I did a tribute to my Daisy, and you are welcomed to watch at 



 . Carl


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> _But I know she is coming close to the time where she will stop being a dog, and she will be part of everything. She will be in the wind, and in the soil, and in the snow, and in me, wherever I go.
> 
> --Fiona Apple_


The tears are taking over.... I think this quote is heartbreakingly beautiful. I'm sorry, so sorry for your pain. Thank you for having the courage and compassion to let her go.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Bridgett Annie knows what you did for her. So sorry for your huge loss.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of your Bridgett. It is always just so darned sad and so darned hard. RIP, Bridgett, enjoy being whole and healthy once more....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart hurts for you. Bridgett knew that she could rely on you to not let her suffer. You took on the pain of loss so that she could be free of the pain of her failing body. There is no greater devotion and love than that. Bless you, and Godspeed sweet Bridgett. You are forever loved.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Bridgett. The loss of a golden is terrible  and we all understand your heartache. You gave her the final gift of love by freeing her from her pain and taking it on yourself. Run free sweet girl!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Am so very very sorry that you lost your beloved Bridgett. It's so hard to let them go. Words are so inadequate to comfort your broken heart. I hope that in time all the wonderful memories that you share will bring you comfort.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

So so very sorry to read this. May she rest in peace and may you find comfort in the coming days and weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Carol, I am so very sorry. I was so happy the other day to see that Bridgett had celebrated her 10th birthday. Please do not second guess yourself. Your mind and logic know you did the right thing, but our hearts are not always logical. 

Harley and Bridgett's stories were so similar, I had not realized until now that he died on her birthday.

Please take care.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry you had to say good bye to your sweet Bridgett. Run free sweet girl


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Bridgett, I so wish it wasn't her time yet. She was a true fighter, I know you are very proud of her. Hugs.
Run free sweet Bridgett, you are in good company with so many beautiful golden friends.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Bridget.
God bless you.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry Bridgett had to leave.. But very happy you got to have a whole year more with her. it hurts, it hurts, but you gave her a huge present by letting her go. Sending good thoughts to you.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Bridgett. I feel your pain and know the gnawing second guessing. We let Oakley go to the bridge on November 23 rd of hemangioma which appeared overnight. Find peace in knowing Bridgett was loved and knew that you would always do what was best for her. Rest peacefully Bridgett.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear your sweet girl has passed. You both fought so hard to beat the odds. I wish you peace and wonderful memories of your incredible Bridgett.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone on here for your kind words and support. It has been a heart wrenching week for me though I am accepting it was time to let her go and ease any suffering she was enduring. I miss her like crazy and her mate Bailee is so depressed. I feel lost not nursing her everyday and seeing that tail she would wag like crazy, the toy she brought to me everyday when I come home from work and her shy, yet sparkly ways. I will forever cherish the life I had with her. She made me a better person and taught me so much about love. I heart aches reading through so many post for others that are going through this. Tears still flow at any given time, but I can now look at her picture without totally falling apart. 

Thanks again to all on this forum, The love, support and comfort from you seem to be what the Golden Breed does. 

Prayers for all!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I have no time to post last couple weeks, it has been crazy cold here, no walks, so I spend all my time with little Charlie but I am thinking of you and all those who experienced recent loss and sending my prayers. I know for many like for myself it is the worst time in life. We have to accept that for this time being we are not able to see them, that's what our mind tells us but heart cant stop from hurting and missing them. I hope it gets better with time, hugs.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss your sweet girl, we never have them long enough. Sleep softly sweet Bridgette.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bridgett. I think it's only natural you are questioning your decision to set her free. I think most of us have been there at one time or another. It's one of the most difficult decisions we are faced with and it doesn't get any easier regardless of how many times you have to make this decision. 

You gave Bridgett the ultimate gift of love, setting her free from her pain and suffering. She is now pain free, running and enjoying life like she did when she was young. She will always be in your heart and a part of your soul.

May time ease your pain and heal your heart.

Godspeed Bridgett


----------



## Abby2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Bridgett.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You have my deepest sympathies on the loss of Bridgett. It is one of the worst things we do in life.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I questioned my decision to put my girl down also. Just so hard to let the loves of our life go. Hugs..


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

I am so sorry


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bridgett! It is so hard to let them go. Allow yourself the time to grieve, it does lessen a bit over time. RIP Sweet Bridgett Annie!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Brigette...hugs


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bridgett would thank you herself if she could. Sorry for your loss and know she's no longer in pain but happy running like the wind!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you today, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

As I sit here tonite reading others stories, it comforts me knowing how much everyone cares for everyone that is going through this horrible disease that just causes so much grief. You all have helped me so much through all of this and I appreciate everyones love for their golden. I have pulled myself up enough to keep myself busy, but bam I see my Bridgetts picture and I just ache all over again. I miss her so much and just want to hear her bark and see her greet me at the door with a toy. I can't even bring myself to wash my bed sheets and comforter cause it probably has her hair on it or put her feeding bowl away. I left the last bit of essiac tea that I was giving her in the fridg, like I can't part with it. I haven't cried for days, now here I go again. I just miss her so much I can almost feel her presence. I know I am rambling but nothing seems right right now.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel. Last April 6th I lost my buddy Shamus at the age of six years five months. He failed quickly from cardiomyopathy. When the doctor told me what was wrong I knew I had to do the right thing for him. I'm crying now. So many months have passed and I have Murphy now but I will never ever forget my Shamus. He's waiting for me at those pearly gates for sure and your girl is waiting for you.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Her Journey's Just Begun*

Don't think of her
as gone away-
her journey has just begun.
Life holds many facets,
the Earth is only one.​ 
Just think of her
as resting from 
the sorrows and the tears,
in a place of
warmth and comfort
where there are 
no days and years.​ 
Think how
she must be wishing
that we could know today,
how nothing
but our sadness
can really pass away.​ 
And think of her
as living 
in the hearts
of those she touched,
For nothing loved
is ever lost-
And she was loved
so much.​ 

_Author Unknown_​


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bridgett. You were her loving advocate to the end, and she knew that. I think God's hand guides us to do the right thing when it is time, and it is our final act of love for them. We all understand the heartache...they have such an impact on our lives...they are our "babies".There's no hurry to put her things away, it gave me comfort to keep my Buddy's things around for quite awhile. In fact, his leash still hangs by the back door, pictures of him abound in the house, and his favorite rubber fish still has a place of honor at our cabin! Peace and comfort for your heart..((HUG))


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

There are no words only to say I know exactly what you mean:'(
The sorrow runs deep.

LND That poem was simply beautiful


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

So many of us know exactly how you feel and our hearts both cry and comfort yours.

True love is eternal. 

I still have not recovered from the loss of my love Yaichi and I don't think we ever do...we just learn to live with the loss until we meet again.

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Bridgett :hug:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry, have just found this. It is because you loved your special girl so much that you were able to let her go peacefully and painlessly to the bridge, you ended Bridgett's pain only for yours to start, but for now try and remember the happier times you spent together

Run free run fast Bridgett and sleep softly


----------



## Goldenretrieverlove1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I recently got a new golden, and I could not imagine ever giving him up. Bridgett will stay in your memory forever.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

